# Missing scales?



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

So I checked on Thor today and noticed he has a patch on top of his head/back that looks as if his scales are coming off. I took some photos and wanted to get some opinions if you guys don't mind. He wasn't like this last night or the day before. Neither him or Gill can get to each other. There are no sharp decorations in the tank. He's still very active. I put in some stress coat the night I got him to help his fins out. All the levels in the tank are also good and the heat is set at 80.

These first photos were taken on the 8th



















And these were taken today


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Sometimes bettas jump and bump their heads on the rim of the tank. Not sure if that is the case here, but as long as he's acting normally and the texture of the scales isn't much different, he should be fine as long as you are diligent with your water changes. If you are especially concerned you could (slowly) add a dose of aquarium salt to the water for a few days, he shouldn't need to be salted for more than a week. 

Do you think the texture has changed at all, or are you only seeing differences in color?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

That does look like what happened to my fish. I think he had bumped his head on something, and after 2 or 3 days and a little aquarium salt, the place is now hardly noticeable!

If he can see the other betta in your divided tank, maybe he just hurt his head trying to get to him, and then gave up


----------

